# Yorktown Va.



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

Found a handful in Yorktown Va. 
we definitely need some rain.


----------



## Bobbi Jo S. (Apr 27, 2018)

pathfinder2016 said:


> Found a handful in Yorktown Va.
> we definitely need some rain.


Hi! I’m heading to Yorktown this weekend, any suggested areas?


----------

